# army reserves BMQ



## safeboy43 (11 Jan 2006)

hey guys I'm 14 and interested in joining the army reserves. A quick question. When you go to basic training for the reserves, is it at St Jean garrison in Quebec or at your local reserve unit? Any response would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## geo (11 Jan 2006)

1... you'll have to wait until you're at least 16 (parental consent) or 17 (on your own)

2... Sigs, Navy and Airforce recruits all go thru St Jean recruit course
"Militia" units / brigades conduct their own recruit schools it their local areas.


----------



## safeboy43 (11 Jan 2006)

Ahh ok thank you...So if the BMQ is in Montreol I'm assuming the training in during the summer so it doesn't interfere with school and such. Correct?


----------



## Naralis (11 Jan 2006)

There are currently BMQs for 34brg Group being done in:

*Laval & St-Hyacinthe*

This is for the part time course. Reservists no longer do any BMQs in St-Jean.

Full time summer happens either in Laval or Val-Cartier.

There is usually a 4-8 day field ex done in Farnham if you don't do your BMQ in Val.

I don't know the localities for the rest of Canada, but if you're near Montreal, that's where it is now. Two years from now I don't know.


----------



## geo (11 Jan 2006)

BMQs are done in Fall, Winter, Spring & Summer months
They are done part time in Fall, winter & Spring
They are done full time in Summer

BQs & SQs done part time are done on an "every other weekend" basis (as much as possible) you report in on Friday night and go home on Sunday afternoon. You are paid, fed and housed while undergoing training.

Training does not (should not) interfere with academics - but you have to get your s&*$ together in order that it does not interfere.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> 2... Sigs, Navy and Airforce recruits all go thru St Jean recruit course



Sorry to contradict you, but the Comm Res runs its own recruit school during the summer in beautiful, sunny Shilo.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Jan 2006)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Sorry to contradict you, but the Comm Res runs its own recruit school during the summer in beautiful, sunny Shilo.



And If you're wondering about doing a BMQ with a local unit during the winter, or on weekends, with the Sigs....don't count on it.

It happens from time to time, but Comm Res HQ REALLY doesn't like signing off on it.


----------



## geo (12 Jan 2006)

Really?... OK... still it's the Regular BQ & SQ qualification
same as given in St Jean.

"militia" course is somewhat shorter - editing out some of the repetitive material and stripped of the Admin periods.


----------



## safeboy43 (13 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> BMQs are done in Fall, Winter, Spring & Summer months
> They are done part time in Fall, winter & Spring
> They are done full time in Summer


Oh so is it the basic 11 week course or will it be shorter cause its the reserve?


----------



## D-n-A (13 Jan 2006)

Reserve BMQ an SQ is 22(?) training days each. Either you do it full time in the summer, or split up during the weekend courses.


----------



## Conquistador (13 Jan 2006)

Well, the reserve BMQ's don't run the full week during the year. My course that starts next weekend is 20 training days plus one day of harrassment, and abuse training, running every other weekend. During the summer, I think the length is still 20 training days, but it's full time.


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Jan 2006)

The St. John's NL units run a course during the Spring/Easter break, that consists of a week straight, and then every other weekend.


----------



## chrisf (13 Jan 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And If you're wondering about doing a BMQ with a local unit during the winter, or on weekends, with the Sigs....don't count on it.
> 
> It happens from time to time, but Comm Res HQ REALLY doesn't like signing off on it.



It's all circumstances... myself and a certain lineman both did it.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Really?... OK... still it's the Regular BQ & SQ qualification
> same as given in St Jean.
> 
> "militia" course is somewhat shorter - editing out some of the repetitive material and stripped of the Admin periods.



Nope  It would be nice to have it to reg force standards, but my BMQ and SQ were 4 weeks each, same as in the militia, and as far as I know nothing has changed.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Jan 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It's all circumstances... myself and a certain lineman both did it.



Bud, I know you, and the certain lineman!   I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it's rare. Comm res really doesn't like doing it, that's why we have the school in shi....I mean, shilo


----------



## ELLIS (14 Jan 2006)

I'm a bus driver in Guelph full time. I'd like to join the reserves but I don't want to go through BMQ every other weekend. I've been authorized to take a leave of absence from May to the end of August to accomplish my training. How much can I complete and where would I be assigned for this training?  I'd like to join with the Fusiliers.


----------



## geo (14 Jan 2006)

ELLIS said:
			
		

> I'm a bus driver in Guelph full time. I'd like to join the reserves but I don't want to go through BMQ every other weekend. I've been authorized to take a leave of absence from May to the end of August to accomplish my training. How much can I complete and where would I be assigned for this training?  I'd like to join with the Fusiliers.


Well.... all things being equal:
it is possible to "run" thru infantry training between May & August
BQ (20) + SQ (20) + DP1TQ(20) for a total of 60 days.... however, it all depends on if they are willing to offer that option. 
One thing is certain, you'd have to have finished paperwork and be enrolled well in advance...
Recommend you drop in to the Fusiliers and ask....
worse they can do is say.... NO


----------



## Conquistador (14 Jan 2006)

I believe you can do your BMQ and SQ full time through the summer, then do your BIQ the next summer.


----------



## old medic (14 Jan 2006)

The big determining factor will be your recruiting process. The sooner that is completed, the sooner the unit you
join can have you loaded onto a summer BMQ, and give you exact dates for training.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Jan 2006)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> I believe you can do your BMQ and SQ full time through the summer, then do your BIQ the next summer.



You can do BMQ, SQ an BIQ in one summer; I know a guy who did this last year.


----------



## Pte_Martin (14 Jan 2006)

Phone our headquarters at 740-7322 and ask there they will tell everything that you need to know. i know for our unit we run a co-op bmq which is Feb to June Tues to Friday, But if you phone them they will try to put you on course that fir your schedule if if it's a reg force sq or dpi that you have to do

Good Luck


----------



## McplWagar (16 Jan 2006)

you can do all 3 in one summer but those courses are getting more rare. In 33 we ususally run BMQ SQ in the summer or SQ BIQ. I usually recommend people do their BMQ in the fall to spring so that when they go away in the summer they can come away fully trained but every unit is different. Call your home unit and find out what they can offer, most units will do everything they can to help.


----------

